# help on info on new Aristo NIMH BATTERY 19.2V 2.8A PACK



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

hey Gang i need some info on if any of you have started using the 19.2V 2.8A NIMH Battery Pack from Aristo and how well they seem to do right now with it winter/snow on the ground in Colorado I’m stocking up on cars and mainly working on getting battery pack i have used the Lion pack for awhile but now have switched over to the Rev unit's and don’t want to blow the units up with over voltage. I only have one 19v Paint ball gun pack wired for 19.2 volt for use in a LGB genesis loco that seems to work great for that loco but I now have Two Dash-9 units and a ABBA set now I still have a plain on interconnecting a few box cars together with a few packs in them but I’m wondering what you guys think of the new pack from Aristo if they are worth buying. 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would not worry about "blowing up" the Aristo stuff... the Revo unit is sensitive to electrical noise, and needs filter capacitors on the input... you can buy the appropriate capacitor from Radio Shack, since the Aristo one is marginal. 

1 or 2 volts less should not make any real difference to the system. 

Of course the NiMH packs are less expensive, but larger and heavier. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I haven't heard of any problems with the Aristo ni-mh batteries, but I would not worry about damaging your Revolution receivers with the Aristo li-ion batteries either. I have two transmitters and 5 receivers, been running them almost daily for almost a year now, with no problems. I know of several others who also are using the li-ion batteries with no problems.

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin........ Like Ed, I'm partial to Li-ion's. Been using them for over 2 years without problems. Most are 14.8 volt 4400 mAh packs but also have two 18.5 5200 mAh packs.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

so would there be any issues around 24V i should have stated that in the first post is there any issue with a fully charged 24V LI-ion or any other type being around 25 to 26volts or is it best to stay below that range i know with the other track side TE it didn't care is that try for the Rev


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin........ The REVOLUTION doesn't like anything that looks, smells or resembles 24 volts. You won't burn it out, it just shuts down. 

Works great on 14,8, 18.5, 21.5. I've even used it on 11.1. In fact, an 11.1 6600 mAh Li-ion powered mining train is running out there right now.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks Stan so any thing under 24V will be fine other wise anything over it will just go into safety shutdown no harm just it will power down


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, the open circuit voltage of a battery, i.e. no load, will be different when it is put under load. Therefore, don't be fooled by a reading that will really not happen in practice. 

There are indeed many people who run on the Aristo li-ion pack. 

Either solution will work well... don't worry about hurting your Revos, most damage comes from plugging them in wrong! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I think Greg has the answer here. I have no way of measuring my li-ion batteries when they are connected to a load, aka powering an engine. I do know that the no-load voltage coming off the charger is 25+ volts. However, since I've been running for a year with the Aristo batteries, and the receiver has never shut off on me, I have to believe that when you put the load on the batteries they come down below 24 volts.

Ed


----------

